

Quick iOS Prototyping In Flinto - stevewillows
http://blog.mengto.com/quick-ios-prototyping-flinto/

======
andrewljohnson
I emailed myself to check this out when I get back to work on Tuesday.
Typically, I use Balsamiq to make mocks, but it was cool to see the mock-up
work as a mostly functional app. I want to try it out and find out how much,
if any, extra time there is in mocking up something using Flinto. Also, to
what it extent is restricts me to stuff right out of the UIKit box.

~~~
trafnar
Flinto doesn't actually provide any mock up tools. I wrote a blog post about
that here: <http://blog.flinto.com/post/48225271974/what-is-flinto>

If you have mockups created in another tool, even photos of sketches, Flinto
is the fastest way to turn those into an on-device prototype.

------
orta
We use Flinto at <http://artsy.net> \- and we like it a lot.

